# Pics of places in my home town



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are some pics of different places in my home town of Bay City, Michigan. I did not take any of these pics but I thought I would share them with everyone. 

Post up pics of you home town, I would love to see them.

Bay City, Michigan Photos pictures from cityscapes photos on webshots


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 19, 2009)

I would like to go back to the US one day, I have already been to New York and Red Wing MN 

This is my place... 

Aigle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Oct 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I would like to go back to the US one day, I have already been to New York and Red Wing MN
> 
> This is my place...
> 
> Aigle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



im jealous...european towns are probably my favorite places to be in the whole world


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 19, 2009)

cosmicamnesia said:


> im jealous...european towns are probably my favorite places to be in the whole world



Yeah but we are not part of europe....


----------



## lobee (Oct 19, 2009)

Pics? How about a video? Port Washington, Wisconsin:



LMAO 

Not really, none of that was shot here and there isn't a roller coaster on the beach.


Here's what it actually looks like: 



























 




 
We basically have the lake in the summer and snow in the winter...that's it. Nothing compared to some of the cool places people on ss.org live.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pics all! Keep them coming!


----------



## Arminius (Oct 19, 2009)

The below picture is the gate to Brett Favre's house.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2009)

I really like the pic of the sunset on the water! Very cool pics!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 21, 2009)

Atlanta Georgia


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 23, 2009)

a couple pics of how the city lights in Lillehammer puts that nice glow in the air at night:











those are both looooong exposure though, it was pretty much black outside to the naked eye


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 24, 2009)

^ Great pic,very beautiful!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks 

some more random pics (also linked from my facebook, so they are small):











then a couple from my ACTUAL hometown, as well as the surrounding cities/towns/whatever. took this while i was studying media and communication:

























then some other totally random shots taken from Lillehammer:


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

Snow pics are pure win! I can't wait for it to start snowing here.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 1, 2009)

the snow here gets pretty insane (in lillehammer). you end up with snow corridors in some places, because they´ve kept the snow away in some places, so you can still get around, but the snow keeps rising on the sides where they don´t dig it away


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 27, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> the snow here gets pretty insane (in lillehammer). you end up with snow corridors in some places, because they´ve kept the snow away in some places, so you can still get around, but the snow keeps rising on the sides where they don´t dig it away



When it gets like that make sure you take some pics! I would love to see them!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

will do! right now it´s just all iced up.

it´s funny how the ice makes the road all lumpy and bumpy and stuff, and it layers up in a way that makes it impossible to see where the sidewalk ends and the road begins, and it doesn´t look and feel like a road anymore. it´s just a bumpy uneven mass of ice.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 28, 2009)

None of these pics are mine, but this is where I call home:


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Nice!


----------

